# End of the trapline



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Heres my season end pic. Not near as good as last year but had a blast with the kids. 

For you other trappers.....lets ee your pics.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice pile of fur. Good to see the kids helping you too.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice. A great way to spend time with the kids. I didn&#8217;t even get my traps out his year. I hope to get some out next year so I can introduce my boys to it. They get excited when I set mouse traps.


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

Very nice collection of ****!


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

What did you average on price per pelt?


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Not sure yet. Auction isnt until the end of March. Last year i averaged $11.10


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Youngest boy with some recent ones. More to follow. Still running until the end.
Have a bunch of rats and couple mink in freezer.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

walkerdog said:


> Heres my season end pic. Not near as good as last year but had a blast with the kids.
> 
> For you other trappers.....lets ee your pics.


Impressive! Great job. What do you do with all those carcasses?


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

Got 2 so far this winter.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

what do you do with those furs anyway?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> what do you do with those furs anyway?


Furs are sold to the fur market, either to county buyers, local auctions, or national auctions.

Good luck on the auction this year walkerdog. The numbers Ive heard coming from the NAFA auction could make this a profitable year for a lot of trappers, particularly ****. That would be a nice change of pace.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Nice haul. Nice put up as well.My line was limited to a week or so this year due to tryin to fill another deer tag! As my addiction to bowhunting grows my time for other "hobbies" is more limited. I was able to get a few dogproofs for **** out, a few conis in a rat run as well as several coyote dirtholes. Just playin for a few days resulted in three ****, 2 rats and 1 perfect yote track on top of the frozen crust over pan! Didn't put anything up(first year in forever!) as my local buyer is just 4 miles down the road and I just didn't have the time seein that I was trying to fill that damn deer tag! From a numbers standpoint my catch was small but I had a blast. Im gettin jacked for the NTA convention in Lima. I look for a good crowd as the fur prices sound pretty good. Any other OGF trappers planning on going?


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

This was my first year trapping. Ended up with 2 beaver, 6 ****, a mink, 13 rats, a fox and an accidental squirrel haha. Might try for a few beavers for a nuisance project on my buddies pond this week. But that'll be it

























These 2 **** where just added to the last pic. And a muskrat or two





















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hedhunter72 (Sep 16, 2012)

i cant post an end of season pic this year some dirt bag broke into my fur shed last saturday and took all my fur,and these fine portage county sherrifs dont want to do anything about it even though the guy sold my fur sunday morning to a local fur buyer and got paid by check ,


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey hedhunter72 I think I would be findin a BIG stretcher to fit someone hide on it ! If that FUR buyer ain't gonna help you I would be skinnin him !


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

hedhunter72 said:


> i cant post an end of season pic this year some dirt bag broke into my fur shed last saturday and took all my fur,and these fine portage county sherrifs dont want to do anything about it even though the guy sold my fur sunday morning to a local fur buyer and got paid by check ,


Who was the fur buyer and especially WHO did he make the check out to???


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey fellas, impressive pics. Not a trapper myself, but I was interested none the less. I do have a question though....

My buddy owns a property and it's got some ponds on it. The ponds aol have Beaver in them. I asked my buddy if he'd ever trapped them and he had. He says that the beaver are so thick with fleas you wouldn't believe it. Is this normal? Just curious as it sounds plausable but I just wanted to know if he's joshing me or not.

Thanks,

Mr. A

My name is Mr. A. I haven't had a bite in 3.5 months or a fishing thought in 3.5 seconds. I'm having withdrawls and it ain't pretty.


----------



## hedhunter72 (Sep 16, 2012)

sherrif caught the guy last night and got a confession,im working with the mahoning county game warden and the fur buyer on getting my fur back should know something monday,i cant fault the fur buyer he was just conducting business,im just glad he paid by check otherwise we wouldnt have a name,the fur buyer did stop payment on the check the day i identified my fur at his shop so at most i might have to pay his fee for that and tack that on restitution since i have to go after the guy for 6 beaver and 23 **** stretchers that were thrown in a dumpster


----------



## hedhunter72 (Sep 16, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> Hey fellas, impressive pics. Not a trapper myself, but I was interested none the less. I do have a question though....
> 
> My buddy owns a property and it's got some ponds on it. The ponds aol have Beaver in them. I asked my buddy if he'd ever trapped them and he had. He says that the beaver are so thick with fleas you wouldn't believe it. Is this normal? Just curious as it sounds plausable but I just wanted to know if he's joshing me or not.
> 
> ...


 red beaver fleas they are so thick on them i dont see how they can stand it, nothing a trash bag and a squirt of raid wont hurt though before you skin them


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

hedhunter72 said:


> red beaver fleas they are so thick on them i dont see how they can stand it, nothing a trash bag and a squirt of raid wont hurt though before you skin them


Thanks! My buddy said the first time he trapped a beaver he thought it was under water for most of a day before he got it out. Threw it over his shoulder and started walking home. By the time he got close to home he dropped the beaver, stripped naked in his garage and threw his clothes away. Then took a long hot shower and made sure he didn't have anything else on him. Ha ha. Said after that he'd throw'em in a burlap bag and drag them home!

Mr. A

My name is Mr. A. I haven't had a bite in 3.5 months or a fishing thought in 3.5 seconds. I'm having withdrawls and it ain't pretty.


----------

